# owning 2 female littermates



## paws4life (Aug 14, 2015)

I have 2 females from same litter not knowing any better at the time that have been spayed .They are 2 1/2 yrs old and did fine until they turned a yr old and began fighting. We live in the country so they were poorly socialized as puppies and they now have their own rooms inside and outside play area has a divider so they can play and see each other but can't harm one another and they do fine but actually together they occasionally will start sniffing and then the fight is on. Anyone have any ideals of how to deal with this or will they grow out of it? Trainer said one has fear aggression and other lacks self confidence


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sorry. My advice is to rehome one. This is not fixable. Your life, and theirs, will be one of rotate and manage. Rehome one and let her live her life without the stress of fighting.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I'm sorry. My advice is to rehome one. This is not fixable. Your life, and theirs, will be one of rotate and manage. Rehome one and let her live her life without the stress of fighting.


I agree with Jax. 

Once they fight, they will always fight. Never leave them alone together again. It is better to rehome one. Sorry.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Yeah, probably not easily fixable. Manage or rehome. Sorry.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

All the above and find another trainer.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

No, it's not going to get better. Girls together can be really bad news. You either keep them separate forever, or rehome one. 

I took in a young female Dobe one time (a rescue situation) when I had an adult female Dobe. They got along for about 18 months and then suddenly the fight was on. I had to find a home for the younger one. Once girls decide they don't like each other, it just doesn't go away.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If you have a solid kennel for each dog, you can manage both girls and have one in and one out, just rotate, put one in her kennel, then let the other out of hers, so each has time with you. Take them individually to classes, preferably on separate nights. Find what each does best and do that with them. Love them individually. This isn't easily fixable and could be serious damage to you and them, if you continue to try and make them like each other. They are better off with the other -- don't feel all alone when they are home alone, they are separate. Just make sure of your kennel, make sure they cannot dig into the other. 

Good luck. It can be managed, or you can rehome one -- either is equally acceptable, so long as if you rehome, you send her to a home where she is likely to succeed.


----------



## carmanj (Apr 15, 2011)

I adopted two litter mates females at age two from a shelter. They always loved each other and played. Sometimes ruff play but never aggressive. When one died suddenly in my back yard her sister sat and laid on top of her body. Very sad. A good trainer might be able to help. Again a good one.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I am not necessarily for the idea of rehome if "crate and rotate" is something you are willing to continue for the rest of their lives. there are plenty of people that have multiple dogs that cannot be around one another, especially some in the working community. If you are willing to properly manage them, give them both the attention, training and exercise they need separately, then I see no reason you can't have them both. But that takes dedication and you have to be realistic about what you are willing and able to do with them. I have friends with 3 GSDs and 1 Pit (on the forum here too) and they have a rotate schedule. No dog, but one can be alone with the others, it's constant rotate and crating or one out inside, one out outside. They manage just fine but they also work their dogs and are experienced with them.


----------

